# Minty 69 Deluxe Stingray



## Darthvader (Sep 2, 2020)

Man this one is nice. Only 2 small nicks. 100% untouched original.


----------



## Jackpop (Sep 2, 2020)

Frank, you have some really nice bikes!


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 6, 2020)

Thanks Jim. Hope all is well on your end.



Jim Burkhardt said:


> Frank, you have some really nice bikes!


----------

